# Thoughts on these HMPKs



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

fish 1: Caudal is not symmetrical, while the anal fin dips into an odd long end that is too rounded. For reds I'd rather see a clean body rather than a grizzled look.

fish 2: The caudal is a lot better than the first, however the anal fin still has that same characteristic (which seems to bug me). The color is interesting, I do not mind it. 

fish 3: Hard to tell if the caudal even has the 180 degree, however I do notice it is not as rounded as it could be as it dips less than halfway around. Anal fin again has that elongated fault. Coloration is great, koi happens to be my favorite.

fish 4: Caudal is decent, almost an 180, and decently even as well. The anal fin is really bugging me. The dorsal is wider, meeting with the caudal nicely. The coloration is not a clean dragon line, but could be bred to another dragon to hopefully improve that line.

fish 5: Dorsal and caudal are decent, with the caudal having a rounder, cleaner look to it shape-wise. The The anal again has the elongated fault. Coloration is interesting, throwing orange and green together, with the full blue dragonscale look. 

Since I am in Canada, if I were to dish out 50.00 to 100.00 for shipping, I would not want to pay 30.00 per fish as these, mainly because I would make myself out to be extremely picky. That is another thing... Price. 30.00 is a great price for quality breeders, however, only if they meet the utmost requirements.

It's hard finding fish on AB in Canada, let alone what I am looking for x.X

Anyone else have comments on these fishies? I'm basically teaching myself with pictures of the fish on AB, paired with what I've learned from what people have said on here on certain flaws, or strong lines.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I'd choose the 2nd male.
The dorsal looks strong and good,very nice caudal but doesn't have sharp edges.
The anal fin looks ok to me,it's just a little curved.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

i like the 3rd one


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Not sure how you can determine the quality of the fish from those photos.*

Only the 3rd & 4th picture are somewhat "clear & focused".

Looking @ water spots on the glass & fuzzy photos hurts my eyes. 

What good is having a beautiful fish if the photographer can't capture it's natural features?

It takes months to raise them to that size, but they don't have 10 seconds to wipe down the glass of the tank they're photographing them in?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

When you're spending good money on them, get as good a form as possible. Don't just view the 3 main fins, but also look at the ventrals. Avoid the ones that have split ventrals. Look for as wide a ventral as possible - shaped like a dagger. You might not find that "perfect" guy in a while, but what's the point of buying if they won't produce offspring of your dreams.

Remember that young fish has some growing ahead of them. So put that into consideration too. Take #2 for example; if he is young, his anal may grow to be like #1. If you dislike that feature, it would be best to pass these and wait for a better looking one. Or contact the breeder and ask if they have what you want.

Happy hunting.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha I'll pass on these for sure -.- it sucks being in Canada. That is the only seller (same seller and probably same spawn) these fish are 5 months old.

Ahh I agree on the ventrals. 

Oh! And for the body lines too lol. For PK they just all look he same as most if not all PK to me - the thick body. Though I think 2 has a smoother top, rather than the koi who does have two bumps it looks like.

Think Canada would mind me bringing fish from USA if I happen to visit? :lol:


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

if they're all already 5 months old i wouldn't bother with any of them unless you're ready to condition them the minute they touch down in your tank, the window for prime breeding age is so short, you might miss it.

as for smuggling bettas across the border, get a thermos or other opaque bottle with a wide mouth. make sure they're in VERY carefully secured fish bags, and when you're about go through border patrol, attach some lead fishing sinkers to the tied ends, slip them in the thermos and fill it with a can of room-temperature tomato soup. the sinkers will pull the bags to the bottom of the thermos, and the soup will make them invisible from the surface if anyone asks you to open it. as soon as you're past the border, quickly get to a bathroom and replace their bags in a proper container with heat packs, and continue on your way.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

i personally like the 3rd. You could get some VERY pretty baby's.but at the same time the 2nd cause his fins look strong.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I think you think too much about these things hahaha. ;p

Well I have bred older fish, but only my peppiest (my dragonscale may spawn one more time then be retired). I had an import who I bred once. He ate the eggs (female was a dud for FOUR males) and I couldn't breed him again because he was all lazy o_o 

It's hard to find fishies here. Though I will stalk Logisticsguy and BettaFx for their spawns xD still need: HM female, giant female and EE female x.x

Edit: I had a koi female. But she passed away ;( she had columnaris when I got her.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> Haha I'll pass on these for sure -.- it sucks being in Canada. That is the only seller (same seller and probably same spawn) these fish are 5 months old.
> 
> Ahh I agree on the ventrals.
> 
> ...


If you are looking for a breeder to purchase bettas from in Canada, I would recommend asking Elite Betta if she has any pairs available. Here is a link to her youtube channel. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Elitebetta


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Which fish did you choose 
Sena?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I did not choose any of them. I am not paying 80.00 or more for shipping, (probably more) plus 30.00 for one fish. It's a tad expensive. I have to be really choosey :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

For some reason, I cannot find a SEND A MESSAGE on my youtube. What. The. Heck. -_- Plus my "high speed" is slower than the snails in my community tank. :/


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ohh. Ok. They where pretty though!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Definitely lol. I did like the odd coloring of the last fella. And the koi.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow lol. Just noticed I'm a senior member.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, yes you are lol.

And I do agree if you are selling fish for 30.00 get clear pictures. If you can't, get a clear video.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

The first one wasnt the best of quality


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed  personally all my fish will be under 10.00 anyways except for some of the harder-to-achieve ones, but even they won't range to 30.00. Maybe 15.00. Or 15.00-30.00 for a pair. 4 sorority female for 20.00-40.00 etc lol.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I like the coloration of the second male, if you got a female that would complement him I would definitaly breed them


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would take the third one down simply because of its unique coloration. I live in AB to, and if you keep your eyes out you'll occasionally run into some pretty cool fish. I got a solid black pla kat from pj pets for four bucks because the misidentified it as a female.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I actually avoid most if not all PJ's PETS, but that's awesome you got that


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i adore that marble. :I i'm not 100% on much of anything, but all of their anals seem long to me. x:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah, they are. It isn't bad, I mean, my fry have longer anal fins however not the very distinct drop it has in the back for these fellas. Luckily, I do have someone in Canada who breeds HMPK, and someone else with HMs ^_^ still need a giant female xD (or half, or plakat)


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I love the color on the third one and the second one. The second one has better fins, but the third one's color is very pretty. Either the third or the second, in my opinion, but it depends on the female, and of course it depends on your preference.


----------

